# Would like to meet Ex South Africans living in Cyprus



## Zimbali (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone, I am an ex-South African who has been living in Rep. of Ireland for the past 10 years. I have moved to Cyprus, Limassol for 6 months to escape the winter there. I would like to meet up with any other ex-South Africans living here. Please can anyone give me some advice. Thank you Craig


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

There is a Cyprus South African Association which supposedly has representatives in all towns. Their website would indicate that either a) the site is not kept up to date or b) the association is laying low, so I would give the numbers on there a call to find out more: CYSA: Cyprus South Aferican Association

There are also a couple of groups on facebook (search for Cyprus South Africans) although they both seem overrun with advertising for the most part.


----------



## Zimbali (Jan 5, 2013)

*Hi atw26*

Thanks very much for the advice . I will check out the sites. It shows on that you are a ex pat in Cyprus, from which country do you originate?


----------

